

Ask HN: What's up with this accusation of HN censorship? (blog.nodejitsu.com) - c1sc0

I just saw this popup after following a link to nodejitsu from HN, how much of his claims are true?<p>---
hello, i see you are coming from hacker news.<p>the article you clicked on was most certainly not submitted by nodejitsu.<p>news.ycombinator has a long history of squashing articles and submitters that aren't funded by y-comb.<p>most of this is done through their "silent" banning and censoring mechanisms, that leave people not even realizing they have been silenced.<p>i hope you enjoy this article, and remember that HN is extremely biased and that you should keep your horizons broad.
---
======
maxklein
I doubt that HN censors people they disagree with. I've written many things
that one could say are anti YC or anti-YC companies, and I have never been
censored or had anyone email me telling to not do this. Several other people
also who say 'anti-YC' things have been active on this site for years.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
A prime example would be many of the negative comments regarding scribd.

------
proexploit
I think that idea may come about because every YC launch or development
usually hits front page and gets coverage while some others do not. This is
fair. I believe it's the user's voting that appears to "game" the system, not
anything unethical. A lot of people here have applied to YC or at least have a
favorable opinion of it. We are on news.ycombinator.com after all, not
hackernews.com. Some others who don't have as many natural followers will find
their submissions less popular?

Quite honestly, I'd find it fair if posts that were anti-YC were quashed but
I've seen enough I dont think that could possibly be the case.

------
pietrofmaggi
So, you read this on a page you reached from an HN post...

Well, if HN do some censorship I think that they have to fire who checked this
link ;-)

------
c1sc0
I posted this because I was wondering if it was a new not-so-clever strategy
to stir up a little controversy & pageviews.

------
_delirium
there's a bit of discussion in that link's comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1665999>

------
binomial
They all got perma-banned I believe, hence the popup.

